# Natural Parenting Lingo & Abbreviations



## saraendepity

ok following from a post in the fluffy bum club i think we should defo have a lingo list of all things natural so heres a few i can think of..

BTP - birth to potty
AIO - all in one
OSFA - one size fits all(thanks sam!)
BB - Blueberry
BG - Bum Genius
WN - wee notions
UD - upsie daisy
PUL - Polyurethanelaminate
OS - one size 
SS - side snap
NN - night nappy
PD - petit dessous
BRSB - Bagshot Row Bamboo (brand of diaper)
BSWW - Bummis Super Whisper Wrap
DB - Drybees
DE - DreamEze
GAD - Green Acre Designs
GMD - Green Mountain Diapers
HH - Happy Heinys
ME - Motherease
MEOS - Motherease one size
Mutt - Mutaqins
SB - Swaddlebees
VB - Very Baby
VBSN - Very baby simply nights
3sr - three step rise
AI2 - all in two
BV - Bamboo VElour
CPF - Chinese prefolds
CD - cloth diaper
DSQ - diaper service quality (prefolds)
UB - unbleached when referring to prefolds
TT - terry toxweling
AP - attachment parenting
GM - goodmama
FB - Fuzzi Bunz
FS - front snap/for sale
M/L - medium long (sizing for some diapers)
PF - prefolds
Aplix - velcro/hook n loop
BWing - babywearing
BH - babyhawk
TB - Tots Bots
NB - Natures Babies
BM - Bambino Mios
IB - Itti Bittis
HL - Holdens Landing (US WAHM nappies)
HO - Hollow Oak (US WAHM Nappy)
NBM - Nappies by Minky (UK WAHM Nappies)
BBH - Baby BeeHinds
FF - Flutterby Fluff (UK WAHM Nappy & Dying Service)
GN - Gender Neutral

I'll sort these into alphabetical order soon for easier reference :thumbup:

any more please post and i'll update this post for all newbies !!!

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## mommyof3co

PUL polyurethane laminate
GM goodmama
FB Fuzzi Bunz
FS front snap/for sale
M/L medium long (sizing for some diapers)
PF prefolds

If I can think of anymore I'll post


----------



## mommyof3co

Here are some more

I know I use this one, not sure about anyone else
BRSB Bagshot Row Bamboo (brand of diaper)
BSWW Bummis Super Whisper Wrap
DB Drybees
DE DreamEze
GAD Green Acre Designs
GMD Green Mountain Diapers 
HH Happy Heinys
ME Motherease
MEOS Motherease one size
Mutt Mutaqins
SB Swaddlebees
VB Very Baby
VBSN Very baby simply nights

Ok I think most of those have been mentioned here before or are very popular diapers.

Here are some more for diaper terms

3sr three step rise
AI2 all in two
BV Bamboo VElour
CPF Chinese prefolds
CD cloth diaper
DSQ diaper service quality (prefolds)
UB unbleached when referring to prefolds

AP attachment parenting


Ok I cheated and got some from somewhere else haha but hope that helps


----------



## saraendepity

lol thanks hun--hopefully some of these will help newbies to this section...i know i didnt know some of those :blush: well loads of em !! 

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

OK, so it's not an abbreviation, but I really struggled with this at the start!

Applix = Velcro!!!


----------



## lauriech

saraendepity said:


> ok following from a post in the fluffy bum club i think we should defo have a lingo list of all things natural so heres a few i can think of..
> 
> BTP - birth to potty
> AIO - all in one
> OSFA - one size fits all(thanks sam!)
> BB - Blueberry
> BG - Bum Genius
> *WNOS - wee notions*
> UD - upsie daisy
> PUL - Poly (something) laminate - help someone???
> OS - one size
> SS - side snap
> 
> 
> any more please post and i'll update this post for all newbies !!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx

Correct me if I'm wrong (and I might be :blush:) but isn't WNOS Wee Notions One Size? Just wondering?

You made a pretty good start hun! xxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> ok following from a post in the fluffy bum club i think we should defo have a lingo list of all things natural so heres a few i can think of..
> 
> BTP - birth to potty
> AIO - all in one
> OSFA - one size fits all(thanks sam!)
> BB - Blueberry
> BG - Bum Genius
> *WNOS - wee notions*
> UD - upsie daisy
> PUL - Poly (something) laminate - help someone???
> OS - one size
> SS - side snap
> 
> 
> any more please post and i'll update this post for all newbies !!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong (and I might be :blush:) but isn't WNOS Wee Notions One Size? Just wondering?
> 
> You made a pretty good start hun! xxxxxxxxClick to expand...


:blush: think you might be right hunni - thanks for that :kiss:


----------



## dizzyspells

Great thread idea hun!x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thankyou, i was literally sitting here thinking to make a post for the lingo :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

he he think we should ask to have it sticky'd??


----------



## Arcanegirl

Your wish is my command, i shall go ask for you :)


----------



## saraendepity

awww thanks hun!!:kiss::hugs:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Lottie86

NN = night nappy

PD = petit dessous


----------



## saraendepity

ok girls, i'm gonna start updating the op so anyone who uses it doesnt have to trawl thru pages to find what they want!!

keep em comin girls!!! :thumbup:

*updated to here*

sara

xxxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Theres a big list of abbreviations in the help and testing forum, so theyre going to be added to that list :)


----------



## saraendepity

great thanks hunni!


----------



## princess_bump

such a good thread! thanks guys and thanks ag :kiss: xx


----------



## ryder

That is mostly diaper lingo?


----------



## saraendepity

ryder said:


> That is mostly diaper lingo?

if you have any you can think of hun go ahead ani'll add it to the op 

sara

xx


----------



## mommyof3co

BWing babywearing
BH babyhawk


----------



## littlestar

TB = Tots Bots
NB = Natures Babies
BM = Bambino Mios
IB = Itti Bittis
HL = Holdens Landing (US WAHM nappies)
HO = Hollow Oak (US WAHM Nappy)
NBM = Nappies by Minky (UK WAHM Nappies)
BBH = Baby BeeHinds
FF = Flutterby Fluff (UK WAHM Nappy & Dying Service)

not all of these are used here but it's some lingo i've picked up along the way that you might find useful


----------



## saraendepity

updated to here! :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

bump!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

What's GN? x


----------



## kirsten1985

gender neutral :)


----------



## Monkeh

This should defo be a sticky!


----------



## saraendepity

asked for it to be made sticky a while ago but it went up in the main boad instead :cry: :haha:

Updated !


----------



## sezzlebum

obv
oc


----------



## lfernie

OH and why is aplix/velcoro called hook and loop? I was very surprised when I got my first velcro and there were no hooks or loops :rofl: x


----------



## Monkeh

Cause the actual velcro is made up of little hooks and loops I think? Maybe I'm wrong.. thats just what I always thought.


----------



## saraendepity

Monkeh said:


> Cause the actual velcro is made up of little hooks and loops I think? Maybe I'm wrong.. thats just what I always thought.

yeah it is..if you look VEEEEEEEEERY closely the softer bit is made up of tiny little loops and the harder side is lots of teeny hooks :)


----------



## thelilbump

bumpy :flower:


----------



## sjbno1

fab thread i'm always asking what things mean :blush: defo needs to be a sticky x


----------



## thelilbump

I think we're only allowed so many things as sticky tbh thats why it's not been made.


----------



## thelilbump

we need to add LLS -lucious little somethings


----------



## littlestar

bump :) :thumbup:


----------



## ImisMummy

what does GHMILY mean?


----------



## thelilbump

It stands for 'Guess how much i love you' as in the story


ETA; https://www.amazon.co.uk/Guess-Much-Love-Little-Favourites/dp/0744581893


----------

